#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Tekst te groot?

## Dikke Foaf

Zowel in FF als IE vind ik de tekst te groot.
Vind de rest dit ook?

Even kijken of ik dat kan aanpassen bij het gebruikerspaneel
Blijkbaar niet.

Ik kan wel de tekengrootte aanpassen in de browser, maar dat lijkt me niet de juiste werkwijzen.
Het menu heeft wel de normale grootte lijkt me als 'gebruikerspaneel', 'faq', 'ledenlijst', etc...

----------


## Strat

Denk er aan, hier lopen een hoop ouwe l*llen rond die deze tekstgrootte echt wel nodig hebben, ik bijvoorbeeld!

----------


## deurklink

Je kan tekstgrote ook zelf aanpassen door ctrl in te houden en vervolgens te scrollen met je muis! (als je een muis hebt met scrollwieltje uiteraard)

----------


## DJ.T

De tekst zelf is niet te groot, ik vind wel de hele lay out net iets te groot.
Het oude forum was juist zo overzichtelijk omdat er niet te veel poespas op stond. Daar kon je snel berichtjes achter elkaar lezen, nu beslaan hetzelfde aantal berichten een veel groter stuk op je scherm.
Zal wel wennen zijn..

----------


## vasco

De tekst is volgens mij niet groter of kleiner maar de rest er omheen beslaat meer ruimte. Dit wordt echt even wennen.

----------


## laserguy

> De tekst zelf is niet te groot, ik vind wel de hele lay out net iets te groot.
>  Het oude forum was juist zo overzichtelijk omdat er niet te veel poespas op stond. Daar kon je snel berichtjes achter elkaar lezen, nu beslaan hetzelfde aantal berichten een veel groter stuk op je scherm.
>  Zal wel wennen zijn..



Vind ik ook!

----------


## moderator

Vindt je ook dat het wennen is, of ben je van mening dat er aanpssing nodig is laserguy?

Alvast dank voor je reactie,

----------


## laserguy

> Vindt je ook dat het wennen is, of ben je van mening dat er aanpssing nodig is laserguy?



Aanpassing zou LEUK zijn indien het kan! Ik weet best hoeveel werk erin is gekropen en ik vind het jammer dan daarop kritiek te geven want de bedoeling zal wel goed geweest zijn. Vandaar even mijn uitgebreidere mening:
Is het mooier geworden: zeker!
Is het praktischer geworden: helaas
Is het overzichtelijker geworden: helaas
Ik vind het een beetje jammer dat de schoonheid wint van het gebruiksgemak.
Hoe ik het liever zou hebben in het voordeel van overzichtelijkheid en praktisch gebruik:
- Minder "lucht" zodat er meer informatie bij elkaar kan (dus: gehele lay-out is iets te groot)
- Toeters en bellen alleen als ze veel meer nut bieden dan de plaats die je erdoor verliest.

Als het niet kan aangepast worden zal het dus wel moeten wennen...

----------


## admin

Het is bij diverse andere op- en aanmerkingen ook al aangegeven: we verzamelen al het commentaar en de verschillende wensen en zullen hier zeker - binnen de mogelijkheden - een vervolg aangeven. 

"Happen en slikken" is in deze gevallen te kort door de bocht. Wees daarom geduldig

----------

